# Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo revised



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 27, 2011)

I wrote something today with the new QL Solo Violin and QLP Bosendorfer. Reverb is QL Spaces. 

EDIT: I made some small improvements new link:

https://files.me.com/nickphoenix/ajgyxq.mp3


----------



## RobertTewes (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

This is absolutely beautiful. Highly expressive and lucid.
Look forward to hearing when this library will be released.
Thanks for a demo which makes this library sound like a no brainer!


----------



## Reegs (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Nick,

Sounds very nice! A good variety of styles in here too. The subtle portamento work in parts is really cool. Am I correct in hearing what sound like same-note bow direction changes? The bow direction really seems to come through.

Stylistically I would separate the notes more more and be more aggressive on the lines at 1:09. But you're the one performing 

Peter


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

thanks. I could probably tweak this a lot more and in the end it still is a sampled violin, so it will never do everything exactly as you might imagine in your head. The portamento in QLSV is all subtle. The library doesn't have over the top slow portamento. Still it's a useful instrument and it will be in the $100 range.

Oh and the subtle bow change is just built into all the samples.


----------



## Udo (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Sounds like a piano demo where a violin plays "2nd fiddle"  It sounded nice though, but please drop the piano level somewhat; it's the violin I'd like to hear clearly, warts and all.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a gorgeous piece Nick!

Also a useful and brave one, you're certainly putting the violin through its paces. I don't think it's the ultimate panacea (and sounds like you're not claiming it is either), but it'll be a very useful weapon to add to many peoples arsenals I think.


----------



## mac4d (Dec 27, 2011)

Tone is nice.

I'm hearing these stutters in places, is that the bow changes? Like at 2:20?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Nice!


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*



Udo @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Sounds like a piano demo where a violin plays "2nd fiddle"  It sounded nice though, but please drop the piano level somewhat; it's the violin I'd like to hear clearly, warts and all.



+1 That´s exactly what I thought  A piano demo  No reason to hide that beautifully sampled violin 

Marco


----------



## wqaxsz (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Hi,

to my ears:
the connexion between notes is not there in this demo.
the attack sounds like a fast swell.
Too much stereo mouvement.
It sounds shy, laborious and disconnected: juxtaposed.

Where did i read tough crowd ? 

Best regards.

Lorenzo


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Nick,

As much as I like most EW stuff so I'm certainly not a EW basher, I find the the sound of this instrument tiring.
Especially and probably due to the near constant vibrato.

Nothing else to add I'm afraid, it just doesn't do it for me regardless of price.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

It's actually an interesting topic. I am a big supporter of the LA Phil and often find my ears tired by violin solos. I'll take a look and use the vibrato controlled patch a bit. Four minutes is too long perhaps, but it is good to expose as much as possible.


----------



## Hicks (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Hi all,

I'm sorry to say, but it doesn't sound bad but doesn't sound really great neither.
Attacks, connexions, lack of noise, vibrato and the writing screams samples. 
It is as good as LASS FC (maybe better tuned).
As a goodies, can be useful but maybe Nick you can ask the player you have sampled to help make more realistic mock up.

This is not my intention to bash (even if I do), but this demo is not convincing at all. But no solo violin has been really convincing (except 8dio one, but I suspect phrases). I think this is the most difficult instrument to sample (or this is because i am a violin player, maybe an oboe player would say VSL oboe sounds like crap, don't know).

PS: you don't like modulation, it seems. Maybe this is why the piece seems too long for some people.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Asking a concert violinist to make a better mockup. That is funny. 

I'll mess with it a bit in the morning. But really if you are a violinist, send me a midi file of one of your mockups and I can look at that. The piece of music is me rambling on the piano and playing the violin on top. It's not Paganini. I don't really follow rules.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Lovely piece, Nick! While I agree with some about how it screams samples, within a slightly denser mix of instruments, or over an interesting pad, with some delay, this will be a wicked tool in my 'emotional' bag of compositional goodies. Especially given the price! o/~ =o 

Already having Spitfire, LASS, and expecting to pick up 8Dio's, with this baby I'll be set for violins for the next few years. :mrgreen:


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

you would just never play with that much vibrato. it just say samples with vibrato once again. not for me.


----------



## Hicks (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Nick, I was not trying to be harsh.
What I wanted to say is to ask the violin player who helped you making this library to have a look to your demo and tell you what sounds weird.
I am pretty sure with him sitting next to your desk telling you 
"This transition is bad" or "you should use a portamento here" or "your jump from E string to G string is too fast" or "the vibrato is coming to early here" etc... would make a definitely good mock up. 
and you wouldn't get those comments above.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

No problem. I made some small improvements. I left most of the vibrato in though.


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*



Hicks @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> It is as good as LASS FC (maybe better tuned).




Oh I think it's a completely different animal. Different sort of animal. Lass first chair isn't really a solo instrument at all. It's designed to sit on top on an ensemble. 

I have the gypsy violin and I use that all the time for comic pathos sort of writing. 

This violin has a different character altogether, and I'll be it's easy to play. A big plus in my book. I like the price point too. 

If Nick and Co. released woodwinds a la carte like this I would be a very happy camper.


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Nick,

Ok, I made the assumption that if having the ability to vary the vibrato so readily you would have done so. Hearing this adjusted rendition (key switch or cc ?) does move my position towards being more interested in this product.


'can't say fairer than that.

Cheers


----------



## Pochflyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

I have to say the fiddle type turns in the beginning sound quite poor. This is true in all libraries I have used so far though unless they have them recorded. I wish someone would focus on recording some turns that sound amazing and are amazingly playable!

Nice sound though Nick. Looking forward to playing around with it.


----------



## neutrino (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*



wqaxsz @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> to my ears:
> the connexion between notes is not there in this demo.
> ...



Tough crowd!


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 28, 2011)

> Tough crowd!



+1


----------



## Erik (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Hi Nick,
I hope that you won't get disappointed too much by all negative critics here (tough crowd indeed). Yes, I know there are many reasons for customers to remain alert when a big company releases a new product, that's life apparently.

I think that a equal-to-live-performance is just not at stake with the tools we have up to now, even with products of serious competitors (VSL, LASS, Spitfire) there always will be an argument to say loudly: too much vibrato, I hate the non vibrato, nasal sound, too thin, too much reverb, too dry, too much attack, weird connections etc..
For me the sound is OK so far, but the piano is just overruling the main instrument all the time imho.

But any product should have the chance it deserves: I hope that many users will come up with their own customer defined demo's in which others can hear all qualities of the product. Shortly: I think the price is not a real issue here for serious users who would give this product a try themselves compared to other libraries. I may be a main addition to the violin sections of Hollywood Strings or even other string products.

Who knows......

Best to you and thanks for this new opportunity in advance.

Erik


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*



Nick Phoenix @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> thanks. I could probably tweak this a lot more and in the end it still is a sampled violin, so it will never do everything exactly as you might imagine in your head.....



Great statement, Nick!


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

Ack - link is gone! Nick, can you repost? Would love to hear it.

Kerry


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

try now


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Quantum Leap Solo Violin first demo*

it's back - thx!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 28, 2011)

People mentioning price... I must have missed something somewhere? 

I'm going to be taking a close look at this for sure. I have a copy of the old Stradivari library. 

In terms of sounding ultra realistic... sure, I think we all want that. On the other hand, personally, I just want it to sound good especially within the context of a mix, but it doesn't have to be absolutely 100% perfect. If I needed it to be _that_ perfect I would just work with a real violinist (as I have in the past). Just saying...



The demo sounds great, Nick!


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, the demo is a bit better now that I went back. The negative comments actually helped me a lot and will also help the library in the end.

I cannot guarantee this, but I am thinking $99 is appropriate, if I compare Hollywood Strings and what that has for $1000.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 28, 2011)

Nick, $ 98, and it will be ok! 

o-[][]-o


----------



## rgames (Dec 28, 2011)

The sound is nice - it sounds processed, not entirely natural, but nice. Seems to be missing some bite at times, especially in the lower range.

The real shortcoming is the same as every other sampled solo wind/string instrument: the transitions. I think there are two things that need to be addressed in order to really advance the state-of-the-art:

1. Vibrato control. Players adjust their vibrato when they're about to change a note. If that adjustment isn't there, it sounds unnatural because the note change occurs during part of the vibrato cycle where it doesn't normally occur.

2. Transition speed. LASS does OK here - I would like to see more folks adopt this approach. I'd like to see velocity control the speed of the transition. Most libraries do OK for slow speeds but the fast transitions always give it away as a sampled instrument.

rgames


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 28, 2011)

I liked the wintry feel of this demo and I think despite the overly loud piano it certainly exposes the violin clearly, and I was pleasantly surprised by how good it sounds already, and I'm sure the product will improve as you work further on it. I think the price is very reasonable and will attract buyers like myself who are keen to buy one instrument at a time


----------



## jleckie (Dec 28, 2011)

Im just not feelin it. However the piece you wrote is an excellent piece for which would be a great template to test other solo violin libraries off of each other. Its a shame the midi cant be provided. It would be great to see how it ends up with say VSl solo strings.

another great test to learn by would be to hire a competent player to record live and compare the strengths and weaknesses of the East West offering.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 28, 2011)

I gave it a good listen, and for some reason I'm just not feeling this either. The main thing for me would be the tone, I'm just not a fan of it. At times at sounds very similar to the solo violin in EWQLSO which I didn't like very much.

Maybe more demo will convince me, but I'm not really digging the first demo to be honest.


----------



## bryla (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to hear it dry and solo.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I get the feeling I'd like the piece a lot more if it was just the piano.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 29, 2011)

Honestly, for $100 this about what I expected. Let's not forget that a decent violinist would charge us that for 30 mins in our studios.

Nick's demo (love the composition) is VERY daring - which I am grateful for as it shows it's limits. I like knowing this stuff BEFORE I plunked down the cyber cash.

Having said that - this will be a great tool (remember its $100) for that occasional 2-4 bar soli in a mid to large size orchestration. It will also be a great way to give intimacy and detail to larger sections.

Do I want a solo violin that can handle ALL sorts of 'transitions', SMOOTH NV to Vibrato, wide range expression, etc. - for sure. Once someone really figures it out - they better LOVE the solo violin cause they'll be living with the programming side of it for a year. For something closer approaching a live player of some repute - I'd pay $400 - maybe more (I know what I pay my gal that comes in).


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 30, 2011)

The odd thought I had in listening to this demo was that if it had legato, I would like the EWQLSO solo violin master patch very much, perhaps more than this instrument though I doubt we've heard it put through its paces yet.) lhough you can't control the vibrato on the SO violin, it has multiple articulations, a nice tone, and non-vibrato to be able to switch to. I miss the legato, but I've always thought that in general, it was underappreciated.


----------



## IvanP (Dec 31, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> The odd thought I had in listening to this demo was that if it had legato, I would like the EWQLSO solo violin master patch very much, perhaps more than this instrument though I doubt we've heard it put through its paces yet.) lhough you can't control the vibrato on the SO violin, it has multiple articulations, a nice tone, and non-vibrato to be able to switch to. I miss the legato, but I've always thought that in general, it was underappreciated.



Same here...that's what I also liked about some parts of the 1st violin demo, the warmness of the tone...

Although the upper range of the new demo, in the ultra soft part, was really, really good...

I just wish I could, if not mix the different mics, have the possibility to "choose" a different sonic imprint, as in the upcoming Lass features. 

Btw, Happy new Year, everybody!

Ivan


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 31, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Dec 29 said:


> It will also be a great way to give intimacy and detail to larger sections.



I think so too, and I can't wait to try it out for that alone. It's clarity sounds like it could cut right through, as well.


Mahlon


----------



## rJames (Dec 31, 2011)

Grrr. I hate it when I have to download something to hear a demo.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 2, 2012)

Nick Phoenix @ Wed Dec 28 said:


> Thanks, the demo is a bit better now that I went back. The negative comments actually helped me a lot and will also help the library in the end.


Never take critisism negative (or personal), comments are good either way if you decide to learn something from them, good or bad. People aren't here to bash anyone it's just their subjective listening experience o


----------

